# New Forum Rules & Guidelines (Read Them)



## Neal

_Welcome to the NEW Michigan-Sportsman.com Whitetail deer forum. There are going to be new rules in this forum that some of you will like, some of you will hate, and quite frankly some of you probably wont be here very long to witness. We have a very serious problem in the deer hunting community, and are divided by several different issues. EAS, QDM, Youth hunt, baiting, crossbows, etc. These are all valid Michigan hunting subjects, and should be open for discussion, however there will be VERY little tolerance when these debates become personal. This includes snide, rude and condescending remarks. This will also include trolling, if you dont know what that means, look it up.

We will also limit the number of threads on the same subject or merge the discussions together. Please search the forum to see if the subject is being discussed before posting your own thread.

We all know the there's an occasional wounding of animals. There are many non/anti hunters who read these forums, please use good judgment in posting the details of these situations. If you're looking for advice on tracking a deer check the "Sticky" threads in this forum first.

This is not the "Complaint Department". We don't need to hear every story on how things didn't work out for you. You would think by reading the forum in past years that deer hunting is a miserable recreation. If you need advice on a situation that's ok, but if it's just a rant to make you feel better it doesnt belong here.

Picking apart posts. Just because the hunter in the picture is not wearing orange does not mean he wasn't wearing orange at the time of the hunt. Unless there is a clear violation in the law described in the post, then don't assume anything. If you feel the need to address any issues, please private message the author with your concerns or contact a Moderator.

We will continue to use the strike system for infractions, however will use them faster than Gerald Laird if necessary. The first will be accompanied with a 3-day ban, the second strike will include a 10-day ban, and the 3rd will constitute a permanent banning from the site. We have added Mods to this forum to enforce these rules.

We are all sportsmen and women here, and for the most part we are all on the same side. Lets keep our discussions civil, try to understand the opposite point of view and talk to people as if you were face to face. This forum represents the whitetail deer hunters of this state, lets do ourselves proud and portray our passion in a positive light.


_


----------



## brushbuster

A big thank you to the mods for the new rules


----------



## Bobbarker

Yep, good deal. Maybe this will help cull out some of the trolls.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

:Welcome:


----------



## KalamazooKid

Thanks Neal, your comments / efforts are appreciated.

Can we still make snide, rude, and condescending remarks in the Political Forum?


----------



## aquanator

Applause, applause!! Thanks mods for your commitment to improving our forum!!!


----------



## radiohead

Glad to see the new rules Neal. Keep up the good work!

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## SMITTY1233

Do a little dance....


----------



## 6inchtrack

Deer habitat would be the forum to discuss habitat.
Deer management would be the proper forum to discuss management.
Where can I / we discuss the baiting issues?


----------



## WALLEYE SEEKER

Thankyou Thankyou and Thankyou.


----------



## Neal

> Where can I / we discuss the baiting issues?


Not sure what can be discussed that hasn't already discussed ad nauseam. Baiting is banned in the LP this season, I doubt that is going to change during the season, however if you have a valid point or concern about baiting, then this would be the place. Random baiting threads, just to post a baiting thread = "trolling"


----------



## QDMAMAN

Thanks Neal, and all the mods that do a great job on this forum.
Rules have been read and reread.

Big T


----------



## Sib

This is probably sticky worthy.


----------



## Minibouncer

Neal said:


> Not sure what can be discussed that hasn't already discussed ad nauseam. Baiting is banned in the LP this season, I doubt that is going to change during the season, however if you have a valid point or concern about baiting, then this would be the place. Random baiting threads, just to post a baiting thread = "trolling"



Neal, I would like to make a reminder that not all individuals (especially new members) will be aware of state laws and regulations. I can only begin to imagine the wonderment of these new active member's reactions to their seemingly unprovoked thread being deleted since it was about baiting, or some other issue that has been stirred HERE but not with them personally. 

For example, I was at Gander Mountain yesterday and witnessed an older gentlemen asking an archery representative which were better... fixed blades or mechanicals? Obviously to some on this board they would slap their foreheads, but to be honest with you the MS.com boards need to be more tolerant to this sort of behavior because these are wandering minds along with the current and future of deer hunting in the state of Michigan.

Instead of accusations and defensive finger pointing by "elite" members, why not be a teacher for once? Why assume everyone is as good as you when in fact some members here are new to hunting and don't really know or understand certain things and why they are that way.


----------



## buck37

> There are many non/anti hunters who read these forums, please use good judgment in posting the details of these situations.


I'm curious why non/anti hunter would read these forums? I mean I wouldn't come to this forum if I didn't love to hunt. I certainly wouldn't go to a basket weaving forum unless I had an interest. Is it just because they can't mind there own business or what? I'm just curious.


----------



## triplelunger

buck37 said:


> I'm curious why non/anti hunter would read these forums? I mean I wouldn't come to this forum if I didn't love to hunt. I certainly wouldn't go to a basket weaving forum unless I had an interest. Is it just because they can't mind there own business or what? I'm just curious.


I believe they can get a lot of ammunition from us.


----------



## GVSUKUSH

Neal said:


> _We will continue to use the strike system for infractions, however will use them faster than Gerald Laird if necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## brushbuster

buck37 said:


> I'm curious why non/anti hunter would read these forums? I mean I wouldn't come to this forum if I didn't love to hunt. I certainly wouldn't go to a basket weaving forum unless I had an interest. Is it just because they can't mind there own business or what? I'm just curious.


To cut and paste rude distasteful comments on to their forums to prove to the reading world that hunters are a bunch of animal killing gun toting slobs who have no regard for animals or laws.
That might be one reason


----------



## Minibouncer

buck37 said:


> I'm curious why non/anti hunter would read these forums? I mean I wouldn't come to this forum if I didn't love to hunt. I certainly wouldn't go to a basket weaving forum unless I had an interest. Is it just because they can't mind there own business or what? I'm just curious.



Wouldn't you like to know what your "enemy" does when you're not looking? That's how it is with some people regarding deer hunting, or any type of hunting for that matter. They steal pictures, video, and tactics for political purposes.


----------



## MSUSPARTANPRIDE

*Im a new member as well as a new bow hunter trying to get all the information and advice that I can get. Not sure if my posts are what would be considered as trolling. I sure hope not as I am learing alot from fellow hunters abroad. *


----------



## QuackerWhacker

Good call, and I believe this is Sticky worthy.


----------



## outfishin_

This is a well deserved surprise. New rules aimed at cutting the CRAP. :coolgleam

Thanks...


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Thanks for the new set of conduct rules. The mods deserve at 25% pay increase implementing it.


----------



## Firefighter

Nice knowing everyone!


----------



## hunt-n-fool

buck37 said:


> I'm curious why non/anti hunter would read these forums? I mean I wouldn't come to this forum if I didn't love to hunt. I certainly wouldn't go to a basket weaving forum unless I had an interest. Is it just because they can't mind there own business or what? I'm just curious.


I would like to know how you gauge how many people peruse the forum who are not hunters or are anti-hunters?


----------



## FireDoc66

Nice to see, Neal!


----------



## mike the pike

Luv2hunteup said:


> . The mods deserve at 25% pay increase implementing it.


So now they are making 125k??????? And union?

Btw ...who is Gerald Laird???


----------



## Whit1

Let me give some of you a little history as to the whitetail forums and especially the DM Forum. That forum used to be called the QDM Forum and let me tell you there was some real slashing back and forth by all sides. The forum would be closed for a period of time in order to calm things down and then reopened. This happened at least twice that I can remember.

The Strike One, Two, and Three system was put in place in order to calm the wars in the QDM and a couple of the river forums and strikes were handed out and threads closed. A couple of mods, me included, were added and then a few more Ferg included. We decided to work diligently to get the newly named Deer Management Forum into some sort of workable and civil place to visit. Threads that got off topic........that's when the nasty stuff would begin........were closed. Threads that went on and on with the same ol'...same ol' were closed. Warnings were given, PMs sent, Strikes and temporary bannings where handed out.

Things went along fairly well until about Dec. '07. A member put in a thread complaining about the Nazi Mods closing threads, handing out strikes, and how, when a thread went against what we believed they were closed. Several other members jumped in on the bandwagon and Neal, Kelly, Ferg, and I.........did I forget anyone?.........were ripped up and down the keyboard. We're grown men and can take that sort of stuff as it comes with the job.

The mods discussed the situation and we decided to let things go and see what happens. Indeed the whitetail threads seemed to calm down as if presented with some sort of catharsis. Things went fairly well, but boys being boys and especially with the bait debate the civility went downhill. That brings us to this point in time.

You guys that are applauding the new rules governing the whitetail forums can be a huge help to the mods. Don't join in on the slash n' bash and do use the Report a Post feature. That is the best way to bring uncivil posts to our attention. The site has grown so much in the past several years that sometimes it's a whole evening process for us to get through the threads.

This is your site guys and gals and you are the ones who make it what it is.


----------



## Stix

Whit1 said:


> This is your site guys and gals and you are the ones who make it what it is.



Does this not include everyone even people that are a bit harsh? If it was everyones site everyone should be able to speak their minds.

Just sayin :evil: I actually like alot of the hot topics and the back and forth.


----------



## StumpJumper

Stix said:


> Does this not include everyone even people that are a bit harsh? If it was everyones site everyone should be able to speak their minds.
> 
> Just sayin :evil: I actually like alot of the hot topics and the back and forth.


 Yeah me too, then again, Whit would like to drop the hammer on me the first chance... Right Whit ole buddy ole pal? 

I think I missed deer season here last year too lol.


----------



## hunt-n-fool

Stix said:


> Does this not include everyone even people that are a bit harsh? If it was everyones site everyone should be able to speak their minds.
> 
> Just sayin :evil: I actually like alot of the hot topics and the back and forth.


There goes the entertainment value........... its nice to see the one side bash the other, I just consider the source


----------



## Stix

hunt-n-fool said:


> There goes the entertainment value........... its nice to see the one side bash the other, I just consider the source


 Exactly  Funny thing is alot of times there is truth on both sides but they can never meet in the middle :lol:


----------



## hunt-n-fool

mike the pike said:


> So now they are making 125k??????? And union?
> 
> Btw ...who is Gerald Laird???












tiger catcher I guess....


----------



## 6inchtrack

Just a bump back to page 1


----------



## hunting man

Would it be against the rules to start a thread for a poll on who gets banned first under the new and much improved rules.:lol:


----------



## Neal

> re goes the entertainment value........... its nice to see the one side bash the other, I just consider the source





> Does this not include everyone even people that are a bit harsh? If it was everyones site everyone should be able to speak their minds.
> 
> Just sayin :evil: I actually like alot of the hot topics and the back and forth.


There's plenty of other hunting sites with mosh pit standards. You can go there to blow off steam, then come back here for a conversation.



> Would it be against the rules to start a thread for a poll on who gets banned first under the new and much improved rules


Too late


----------



## hunting man

hahahaha 
And I thought I might have a good guess on who it was going to be. Well if this goes through it wasnt me. :lol:


----------



## William H Bonney

Firefighter said:


> Nice knowing everyone!


:lol:


----------



## wally-eye

Bump to read post #1..........


----------



## Stix

Neal said:


> There's plenty of other hunting sites with mosh pit standards. You can go there to blow off steam, then come back here for a conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> Too late


 Why single me out I try not to do that. Thanks tho I try to keep it all civil.


----------



## Neal

Stix said:


> Why single me out I try not to do that. Thanks tho I try to keep it all civil.


I didnt single you out. I quoted 3 members in my post that had questions or statements that I thought should be adressed.


----------



## robert miler

fan of the new rules. thanks


----------



## Sam22

I like the new regs. It will be interesting to see how it really works out.


----------



## LakeCountySteve

I have left the forum for a period of time because of the tone of many of the threads. I missed the info and now am glad that steps have been taken to improve things. I am back with great expectations of a more reasonable set of discussions.


----------



## Thunderhead

This has been a long time comming and it's G-R-E-A-T !!!!!!!

M-S can be again what it once was. 
Once upon a time there were alot of guys with a lifetime of experience and advise that just up and quit posting because if the insults and condesention. Not to mention the guys that never registered and joined 
M-S for the exact same reason...........

Thanks Neal.


----------



## wally-eye

Seems a refresher course is needed again this year.


----------



## Gilbey

Neal,

Glad I came back to this. I for one got involved with this trivial arguing, but it's been a LONG time since I've been on this website, SPECIFICALLY for this reason. Pushing ideas to the point that what is right in someone's head obviously has to be right for everybody else. I'm glad that you have nipped/are nipping this in the butt.

Looking forward to getting more active in this forum's community again.....

Brad


----------



## old professor

Good job, Neal! I was about to abandon this site and thread because of the insults, accusations of unethical behavior and condensation. Now I will give it time to see if the new rules work.


----------



## ohio bound

Neal, thank you


----------



## Two-seventy

buck37 said:


> I'm curious why non/anti hunter would read these forums? I mean I wouldn't come to this forum if I didn't love to hunt. I certainly wouldn't go to a basket weaving forum unless I had an interest. Is it just because they can't mind there own business or what? I'm just curious.


 _Answer:_ There is an old saying that says: "If you can't lick them join them" and a another *much more applicable one is "Divide and Conquer,"* and as we all know it is divisiveness that is our enemy within this and other similar forums.


----------



## beetlebomb

This has been very interesting reading, I wish there was more. I'm new here but not to forums. 
The big problem I see are "The Shots" (In it's simplest form: A comment that brings your hunting ability/manhood/intelligence, etc. into question). 
I enjoy spirited conversations and have been known to stray into "delete" territory but I swear it's only after I've taken a Shot.

The real trouble seems to start after an initial Shot that gets things going personal and then selective readers jump in all hot after reading only one explosive post that is explosive in itself but not if taken in perspective to all that has been said previously in the thread. 
After all, there are many ways to say Everything, as Mark Twain said: "The difference between the almost right word and the right word is really a large mattertis the difference between the lightning-bug and the lightning".


----------



## ballegra

Great job on the new rules


----------



## bounty hunter

Let go


----------



## Martian

nice work , I have lately heard of pms sent to members calling each other out, I applaud these new regs, and you guys are doing a great job


----------



## marksman72

Thank you Neil for the new rules. It seems every Winter, guys get Cabin Fever and nit-pick posts and threads. We are by no means professionals and don't know everything there is about Hunting or Habitat Improvement yet some people will critique everything you say. It get's old very fast.


----------

